# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  محاضرة مهمة برابطة الأدب الإسلامي بالرياض

## أبو أحمد الميداني

*دعوة عامة*. 

يسر المكتب الإقليمي لرابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية بالرياض أن يدعوكم لحضور الملتقى الأدبي الشهري لمحاضرة بعنوان : 
*( الاختيارات الشعرية في الأدب العربي )*  

*الأستاذ الدكتور محمد علي حمدالله*  
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وجامعة دمشق سابقًا
مؤسس جمعية أدب الأطفال في اتحاد الكتاب العرب 
وذلك مساء الأربعاء 26/ ذي القعدة / 1431هـ. 
الساعة الثامنة بعد صلاة العشاء في مقر المكتب بشارع العليا العام, خلف جامع الملك عبدالعزيز. 
علمًا: أن المحاضرة ستبث مباشرة في الغرفة الصوتية بموقع الرابطة على الشابكة:
(http://www.adabislami.org/news/50) 


*المكتب الإقليمي*
*لرابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية* 
*الرياض*

----------

